# Meet new friends??!!!!



## Sam1981 (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone here really know how meet new friend in Dubai???I,ve been here for 3 months and couldn,t find anyone in here


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You didnt find anyone... hum. Odd. Every where I go, people seem to just start talking to me. But then, most of the people who start talking to me are men who I seem to have nothing in common with - married, I'm not , bar goers, I'm not, like to 'take the piss' as they say, I'm not a piss taker , and genuinely are looking for just anyone to pass their time in Dubai, I'm most definitely not. 


Do you have hobbies and actively pursue them here? That is where I have found a number of people that I actually have something in common with.

Or you can go to the meetups they have on here, and hope for the best.


----------



## Sam1981 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You didnt find anyone... hum. Odd. Every where I go, people seem to just start talking to me. But then, most of the people who start talking to me are men who I seem to have nothing in common with - married, I'm not , bar goers, I'm not, like to 'take the piss' as they say, I'm not a piss taker , and genuinely are looking for just anyone to pass their time in Dubai, I'm most definitely not.
> 
> 
> Do you have hobbies and actively pursue them here? That is where I have found a number of people that I actually have something in common with.
> ...


u know what, my problem is :dont have time to do my hobbies in here,i,m just working working and working ,and cause u r a girl and the people always come to u ,anyway what kindaa activity u doing in dubai?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> like to 'take the piss' as they say, I'm not a piss taker ,


No comment


----------



## Sam1981 (Mar 15, 2010)

u know what,my problem is my job cause i,m working all the time and dont feel like going to bar or night club ...such a things,and cause u r a girl and the people coming to u all the time ,anyway,what kindaa activity u doing in here?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

A suggestion

Volunteer in Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I golf, I reef (started a marine aquarium society of UAE forum), and thats about it... I would like to say I have my motorcycle here and get to ride all the time when I am off, but I dont. I do enjoy the beach a great deal and tend to like to just go walking around at anything that is outdoorsy going on.

Alot of people here seem to work quite a bit. That is the reason that alot of us are here though??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I golf, I reef (started a marine aquarium society of UAE forum), and thats about it... I would like to say I have my motorcycle here and get to ride all the time when I am off, but I dont. I do enjoy the beach a great deal and tend to like to just go walking around at anything that is outdoorsy going on.
> 
> Alot of people here seem to work quite a bit. That is the reason that alot of us are here though??


Can't you bring it over or hire one?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I could rent one for crazy prices, buy one but buying a used bike here... well, think of buying a used car here. They dog them, imagine a little motorcycle that doesnt get taken care of, out in the desert, with these sand storms. I dont think I shall. I am not sure if I am staying a year or two. Two, it might be worth it, but then when I went home and had my free time, I wouldnt have my bike. Think its best just to keep in mind why I am here... As Cuba said... QWANZA.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I could rent one for crazy prices, buy one but buying a used bike here... well, think of buying a used car here. They dog them, imagine a little motorcycle that doesnt get taken care of, out in the desert, with these sand storms. I dont think I shall. I am not sure if I am staying a year or two. Two, it might be worth it, but then when I went home and had my free time, I wouldnt have my bike. Think its best just to keep in mind why I am here... As Cuba said... QWANZA.


Borrow a mates?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well MATE, are you bringing one ??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do I get six stars at 500?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No and keep posting to find out


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When do I get the next star???? There should be a star/rep power faq section


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> When do I get the next star???? There should be a star/rep power faq section


Indeed! Although am still trying to work out the green boxes as they seem to have NO relevance to times posted etc


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It has some to do with that little thanks button up there. So spread some job around and get some people some boxes.  (maybe some people dont care and are actually here just to get info and not use this as their social site)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And SBP is catching up fast to my post count! My goodness, how many posts is that today, 100 or so???


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It has some to do with that little thanks button up there. So spread some job around and get some people some boxes.  (maybe some people dont care and are actually here just to get info and not use this as their social site)


Oh I see, well have thanked you then


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*Wednesday night*



Sam1981 said:


> u know what, my problem is :dont have time to do my hobbies in here,i,m just working working and working ,and cause u r a girl and the people always come to u ,anyway what kindaa activity u doing in dubai?




a bunch of us are going to Irish Village on Wednesday for St Patricks day, if you would like to join. It starts at 7 and goes till 11 i think. what area do you live in?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And SBP is catching up fast to my post count! My goodness, how many posts is that today, 100 or so???


No idea, but am bored of packing LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I call foul... you posted that just to get another post in! MODERATOR!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I call foul... you posted that just to get another post in! MODERATOR!!!!


6 stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The Irish Village is great fun. Just be careful who you sit next to! As the drinks keep coming, they get a little more frisky!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

WWOOOOHHHHOOOOOO I got six stars. So, everyone, 500 gets you six stars. SBP should have his six by the days end.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> The Irish Village is great fun. Just be careful who you sit next to! As the drinks keep coming, they get a little more frisky!


Mr Capp???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL.. No. Some Scottish guy who's wife was sitting on the opposite side of him. I kept getting more and more amazed as the night wore on. I will say, you uk guys have alot of balls! (and lacking in morale judgement, even infront of the wifey)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> LOL.. No. Some Scottish guy who's wife was sitting on the opposite side of him. I kept getting more and more amazed as the night wore on. I will say, you uk guys have alot of balls! (and lacking in morale judgement, even infront of the wifey)


Contrary to certain opinions not all of us are immoral  Gavtek??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh I know... and in the end, I had a great night! -- Changing that,I had a great time at the Irish Village with the new found friends!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh I know... and in the end, I had a great night! -- Changing that,I had a great time at the Irish Village with the new found friends!




:focus::focus:There you go then Sam, Irish Village is the place to be


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Contrary to certain opinions not all of us are immoral  Gavtek??


Who? Me? What am I getting accused of now?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Who? Me? What am I getting accused of now?


being Scottish


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Who? Me? What am I getting accused of now?


I for one, do not understand why SBP must drag your name into this... Bit rude of him huh?

(I really need to actually get up off this couch and go and do something productive)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Go wash your smalls


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Might want to go grab that english/to alien dictionary out... 

smalls?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Underwear


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I for one, do not understand why SBP must drag your name into this... Bit rude of him huh?
> 
> (I really need to actually get up off this couch and go and do something productive)


Or Irish Village seeing as you have tomorrow off too and can sleep in to get rid of hangover


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ITS WAY OVER THERE... From where I am. I need to find someone who lives over there so I can just crash at there place  

I can not be asked to get in a cab. No way.... not me. I have a friend who doesnt have a car and refuses to take a normal cab. He is a bit uppidy  He has some number programed that he calls that a lexus always comes and gets him from wherever he is. How much this little arrangement costs, I have no idea, but if I have to ask, then I prob can not afford to be doing it on a regular basis.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ITS WAY OVER THERE... From where I am. I need to find someone who lives over there so I can just crash at there place
> 
> I can not be asked to get in a cab. No way.... not me. I have a friend who doesnt have a car and refuses to take a normal cab. He is a bit uppidy  He has some number programed that he calls that a lexus always comes and gets him from wherever he is. How much this little arrangement costs, I have no idea, but if I have to ask, then I prob can not afford to be doing it on a regular basis.


where is it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in Discovery Gardens (the ghetto of Dubai) in Jebel Ali/Ibn Battula area. And its ------------------------------------------------> way over there - where exactly, I dont know. I get lost everywhere I go, but I know its a long drive, past the first set of tall buildings, thru the next set, around the big tall building, and then a large round about.. I would say 30 km?? maybe a bit more, I am terrilbe with distances here for some reason.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

30km??? That must put it near Bur Dubai then? Andy's favourite area


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What I have gathered about Andy's favorite area is, if Bur Dubai is where Jockeys is, then Bur Dubai is his favorite area. He keeps saying he likes blondes, but I think he is a closet asian lover.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What I have gathered about Andy's favorite area is, if Bur Dubai is where Jockeys is, then Bur Dubai is his favorite area. He keeps saying he likes blondes, but I think he is a closet asian lover.


Perhaps he gets them to wear a wig? Yes that is were Jockeys is in Panorama Hotel


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well look at you doing your research... knowing distance to places from places, knowing hotels where certain bars are in. Yowzers, scared of you!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Very wise  Only cos Jockeys has been mentioned once or twice previously...can't remember who by!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I imagine you and Andy will get along fine. Are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I imagine you and Andy will get along fine. Are you a guy or a girl?


I get along with most people unless they are complete tossers!  I don't really have time for idiots  Am a bloke


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And whilst I like going to the odd bar, I prefer a BBQ and the beach!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy seems like an intelligent one but a hard one to get along with. He prob is hiding around the corner and is about to say something witty and in a way that I dont understand what he is saying. No idiot, but a bit rough around the edges. 

Wasnt sure if you were a bloke or not.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A bbq, or like bbq? I hope you get a villa and get to grill. I am stuck in a stinkin apartment (literally, the curry smells every morning at 7 am are wretched! and then its again in the early afternoon - and something the indian people make smells like crap - literally doggy crap - ugghhh - its so revolting to my senses). And from the other post, I am guessing I shouldnt try grilling indoors


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy seems like an intelligent one but a hard one to get along with. He prob is hiding around the corner and is about to say something witty and in a way that I dont understand what he is saying. No idiot, but a bit rough around the edges.
> 
> Wasnt sure if you were a bloke or not.


I didn't mean he was an idiot, his business seems a good one, but idiots in general. I know everyone is different and UAE can be difficult culture for some, but I don't understand the British drinking til drunk culture and then they moan when locals don't like it and they get in trouble and moan about it. Adapt to the environment you find yourself in. Guess I am just lucky to have travelled lots and respect different cultures.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> A bbq, or like bbq? I hope you get a villa and get to grill. I am stuck in a stinkin apartment (literally, the curry smells every morning at 7 am are wretched! and then its again in the early afternoon - and something the indian people make smells like crap - literally doggy crap - ugghhh - its so revolting to my senses). And from the other post, I am guessing I shouldnt try grilling indoors


Am looking at Villas now as they don't seem that much more than apartments and thought about maybe then sharing to half the cost. Prefer to be outdoors


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Am looking at Villas now as they don't seem that much more than apartments and thought about maybe then sharing to half the cost. Prefer to be outdoors


Villas in The Springs though? Not an exciting area and most of them are awfully small, esp the 2 bed ones.


Oh & the Irish Village is in Garhoud, not in Bur Dubai. They are on different sides of the Creek. Garhoud is not far from the airport. Distance from Disco Gardens - approx 40km

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Villas in The Springs though? Not an exciting area and most of them are awfully small, esp the 2 bed ones.
> 
> 
> Oh & the Irish Village is in Garhoud, not in Bur Dubai. They are on different sides of the Creek. Garhoud is not far from the airport. Distance from Disco Gardens - approx 40km
> ...


That will be awful as my office is in Garhoud!!!!


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

SBP said:


> That will be awful as my office is in Garhoud!!!!


you sound as if it's a bad thing! you don't have to go home for a change, can just take off for a beer and snack without worrying how long the drive is gonna be!
I would love to work in your office! nice neighborhood


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Melody said:


> you sound as if it's a bad thing! you don't have to go home for a change, can just take off for a beer and snack without worrying how long the drive is gonna be!
> I would love to work in your office! nice neighborhood


Exactly


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> That will be awful as my office is in Garhoud!!!!


That couldnt have possibly been sarcasm then.. on this forum???:clap2::clap2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> That couldnt have possibly been sarcasm then.. on this forum???:clap2::clap2:


As if .............................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You had like 200 less posts then me... but a few days ago.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe my discussions with your new admirer may have helped!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not going to bother going back and looking at that banter even though I bet it was quite fun for you and kept you amused. 

Your time is dwindling down till you come to the great big sand bowl. I hope you are using it wisely and enjoying the mother ship while you have the chance.


----------

